
Dude Gets Arm Replaced Just Like Luke Skywalker - chaostheory
http://pogpog.com/v/guy-gets-arm-replaced-luke-skywalker-style/
======
Anon84
Apparently this is not the first time:

i-LIMB bionic hand approaches 100 fittings <http://www.gizmag.com/i-limb-
bionic-hand/8733/>

------
josefresco
Not a lot of meat here, anyone have some background?

------
jksmith
Technology introduces another dilemma for people of faith. To know God, we
become God.

~~~
eznet
I am confused - how do robotic prosthetic limbs relate to faith or any deity?
Furthermore, in the possibility that there is a god, what does furthering
human knowledge and easing human suffering have to do with knowing or becoming
god? Just kinda confused on this sentiment.

All in all, I think that the limb appears to be promising - their website
(<http://www.touchbionics.com/index.php>) has some interesting literature and
examples of the product. What will be interesting is when the feedback from
these devices more accurately mimics "real feeling".

~~~
jksmith
Let's just couch it as an intellectual exercise - no assault on religions or
followers intended.

Having said that, people of faith spend varying degrees of time trying to know
some deity, through study, meditation, revelation, whatever. What I'm
suggesting is that technology, and even more so, the human urge that drives
it, might yield the same result that people of faith want to reach, except
that this technology-driven result is probably not what they expected.

How will people of faith rationalize what the soul is, if we don't need it
anymore? It's been replaced by something new and improved, along with our
internal organs, limbs, etc.

